# Horse boarding in surrey/langley area bC available!



## arabianlover1991 (Nov 26, 2009)

Prairie Woods Training Barn
http://www.prairie-woods.com/farm.html
located on 16th ave and 184th - south surrey area
seasonal indoor riding ring
outdoor round pen
grass pastures during spring and summer
small gravel pastures for any season
cross ties
large tack room
washer and dryer
wash rack
heated barn/tack room

Full board
- near 600$
-fed morning, lunch, and dinner
-Fed either alfalfa or second cut hay ( depending on your horse)
-Let in and out of paddocks
-Stall cleaned
Self Board
- 350$
-we only feed morning
_everything else is up to you 
-lunch and dinner feeding
-taking in and out
-cleaning stall


----------

